
Mathematical Treasure: Robert Fludd’s History of the Macrocosm (2014) - Petiver
http://www.maa.org/press/periodicals/convergence/mathematical-treasure-robert-fludd-s-history-of-the-macrocosm
======
pgtan
Fludd by himself had a large confrontation with Kepler, and by his anti-
science position brought Kepler to state that he hates all Cabbalists.

[https://thonyc.wordpress.com/2011/12/27/kepler-contra-
fludd-...](https://thonyc.wordpress.com/2011/12/27/kepler-contra-fludd-
science-contra-woo/)

